# Pucka coffee photo's!



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all!

I was making an espresso or two this afternoon and liked the look of my pucks!










The rest of the album can be found HERE!

Lee


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

I love coffee cake


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Is that a Tracey Emin?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Tracey Emin? ...... I don't geddit....


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

A Tracey Emin original below. A well known (so I thought







) modern artist of a kin to Damien Hurst.

Tracey Emin "My Bed" 1998


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh The "unmade bed". I'm with you...... Just what exactly are you suggesting Mr Cup?


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol, now I'm not sure.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

That's an unusual display stand for your puck cake...


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Wondering if there is a world record for coffee puck wall hieght.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha ha maybe. I'm upto 9 stacked in a tower! The stand is a little framed coffee thing I picked up. It has Roast & green beans (and straw?) in lines. Just a little decoration for my kitchen!


----------

